# Attention Sales people & Installers: Famous Clients



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

What famous clients walked into your store which you met & what did you sell him/her?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Long time a go, I did some work for Ric Flair....WHHOOOOOOO. Nice guy, quiet. Large hands, bigger in person than what he looks like on TV. We did a K40 in his then wife's Mercedes rag top, a bunch of JL including a 12W7 and a flip out for the youngest daughter, and a CD player for his oldest daughter.

Various Panther's players.

Another shop that I used to hang out with did work for a lot of the BASS and FLW pro bass fishers...course the shop owner was/is a pro fisher and was life long friends with Jason Quinn.

May have been others that I didn't know about or care who they were.


----------



## xpsvwino (Mar 29, 2010)

thehatedguy said:


> Long time a go, I did some work for Ric Flair....WHHOOOOOOO. Nice guy, quiet. Large hands, bigger in person than what he looks like on TV. We did a K40 in his then wife's Mercedes rag top, a bunch of JL including a 12W7 and a flip out for the youngest daughter, and a CD player for his oldest daughter.
> 
> Various Panther's players.
> 
> ...


Are you in Charlotte?
Funny, I just saw Rick walking into Starbucks this morning.
Are you ITB?
Gary


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Here are the glimmers I both met & served thru my retail years:

- 1998 (met) *Mark Jackson* [Played for the NY Knicks]. My boy Donnie system'd his Gold SL500.

- 2003 (met) *Kanye West*. Friend Ziggy sold him a rear projection T.V. he purchased for his boy who was under house arrest.

- 2002 *Li'l Kim* (sold) her a LCD T.V. True to ker stage name, she's maybe 3 inches taller than a dwarf.

- 2002 *Champion Arturo Gatti* - God rest his soul (sold) him a refrigerator. This was 1 week after the fight where he shattered his right hand against Micky Ward.


----------



## Maxwell725 (Apr 24, 2013)

just in the past year at our new shop we've actually had a surprising amount of "celebrities" in the store. considering we're northern BC

All the guys from Volbeat were in and i hooked them up with a couple VT1500 overheads from Clarion

Billy Talent & Sum41 were both in looking for tour bus sized TV's hooked them up with a couple 32" toshibas

Taylor Swift (never got to actually meet unfortunately......NOM) fixed an issue in her tour bus with some bad grounds

Tragically Hip (My favourite band) needed some work done on their tour bus as well. Standard clean up of wiring and grounds


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I would've sold and installed for Snoop Dogg, Busta Rhymes, Ludacris & Shaq, but I simply refused to carry that CRITCAL MASS junk. 

......Kidding! Just love all the celebrity endorsements they have and of course the UL12 Subwoofer that retails for $12.999! Brilliant!


----------



## 05 obs (Feb 28, 2013)

thehatedguy said:


> Long time a go, I did some work for Ric Flair....WHHOOOOOOO. Nice guy, quiet. Large hands, bigger in person than what he looks like on TV. We did a K40 in his then wife's Mercedes rag top, a bunch of JL including a 12W7 and a flip out for the youngest daughter, and a CD player for his oldest daughter.
> 
> Various Panther's players.
> 
> ...


Same shop we did Tony Womack former Yankee and world series winner with the DiamondBacks h2/wife's range/lambo, Lingenfelter's personal 67 vette body on a c6 z06 frame and a lingenfelter 427, Mugsy Bougs, and I am sure others I cant think of.

P.S. The building is actually famous tammy faye baker and her husband when they were all over tv were headquartered and broadcasted out of the Independence location...just figured I would throw that in there lol


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

being in the LA area, there are just "famous people" around. so, pretty much anyone that's worked at some shop probably has at the very least a few names to drop.

these come from a few shops I've worked for through the years, or even side jobs at home.

here's some of my NAME DRops. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

Tichina Arnold, Pam from Martin
Tony Gonzales, NFL
Tupac, Rapper. lol
Snoop Dogg or Lion, Rapper
Suge Knight
Nate Dogg...I actually worked at a private garage for Suge Knight, so pretty much everyone on the Death Row Record label at the time...lady of rage, hammer, bunch of other guys.

Cindy Crawford, Model
Flea, Musician
Rick Rubin, Music Producer and Howard Stern friend. LOL
Gary Busey
Darren Star, sex and the city creator.
at one place in west la, there were a lot of people like that. i always kind of said, we did the producers and actors, and 310 motoring did the rappers and sports people. lol

there's a bunch more but i'd have to think too much right now. I have some candy crush saga to play. 

BMW below was bumpin in Vegas then some bad stuff happened.


----------



## a-minus (May 7, 2013)

Earl Campbell is a regular in our shop. (old heisman trophy winner) Work on his '59 chevy at least once a year


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

My shop has apparently done quite a few celeb cars, Elton John, for example. I'm not sure if I've actually done a celebrity's car because quite honestly I don't pay attention to the name on purpose. I've been a part of installs in some "celebrity likely cars" but since I'm new I always get the Jeeps... those mother f'rs. Better to treat everyone as a celebrity.


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

I helped a friend with Bruce willis' convertible GTO. Think this was back in '95. Mostly I was building the box for a pair of Boston acoustic 12.4 pro subs at my buddy's work's shop and helped him run wires for the speakers then watched him put in a aftermarket gauge cluster for the car.

He did lots of installs for celebs that lived it vacationed up in Sun Valley. Loved it up there except the non famous rich people, but you can meet more celebrities there than in Hollywood cuz its a tiny place. Only one I didn't like was that yogurt selling hermaphroditic scream queen who's name is eluding me at the moment.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

i was just catching up on some DVR and Rod Stewart was on the Voice...reminded me I installed an amp in his F40. lol


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Famous people wow ... over 23 years its been alot 

Tommy 'Tiny' Lister (debo from friday) 740il
Prince (strosek porsche - purple)
Usher (porsche boxter)
Jerry Glandvile (falcons coach) porsche speedster
Chris & Rich robinson (911 & speedster) got free tickets to a show
Kilo (white 4dr jag)
Keith Sweat (range rover)
John Berry (country singer) F250
Jimmy Buffett (teal porsche 911 cab) got free tickets to a show
Boby Brown (420 benz)
Otis Nixon (caddy & benz)
deion sanders (69 camero & benz sec500)
Bill Goldberg (f350)
Lex Lugar (wrestler) corvette
Mark Anthony (country singer) chevy 1500 

I think thats about it -

Ill add one more Greg Stillion (worked for Jim ellis back then) #1 porsche salesman in north america (porsche 911 many dif ones )


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

eisnerracing said:


> Famous people wow ... over 23 years its been alot
> 
> Tommy 'Tiny' Lister (debo from friday) 740il
> Prince (strosek porsche - purple)
> ...


Fabulous list of clientele base.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

Tiny (debo) was a long time customer 
Funny as hell


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

I would have loved to the ATL area back in the late 1990's to mid 2000's during my career in 12volt industry.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Too many to list, and the sales were all over the place. Some, just a flip down or an iPod cable, and some well over $100K. Most were $10K and up.


----------



## eisnerracing (Sep 14, 2010)

It's funny but with all the celbs my well off customers 
Have spent more on audio largest install $28k to large but least large of $3000


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Hmmm....

(Installed, met) Maurice Taylor, Escalade and 70's Monte Carlo (NY Knicks back then)
(Met, fixed) Chris Chelios, Bentley convertible. Red Wings. 
(Met) Steve Yzerman, Red Wings.
(Met, helped on install) Jason Williams, H2 Red Wings (back then)
(Met, Installed) Brett Lebda, F-150 Red Wings (back then)
(Met, Installed) Barry Sanders, Yukon Denali (after playing days with the Lions)
(Met) Dave Dombrowski (did some work to his wife's Yukon, IIRC)

Those are just the ones that I can think of off the top of my head. There have been a couple of others. I sold some stuff to a couple of other Red Wings during my days at Circuit City, too.

On that list, I think Jason Williams and M. Taylor were the only guys who spent big money. Everyone else did pretty simple stuff. Frankly, drug dealers usually spend more LOL

Jay


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> (Installed, met) Maurice Taylor, Escalade and 70's Monte Carlo (NY Knicks back then)
> (Met, fixed) Chris Chelios, Bentley convertible. Red Wings.
> ...


Most Hockey Guys are pretty well grounded... Not surprised Jason Williams helped. That's a nice list.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I meant I helped one of the other installers on the install. My boss would have had a coronary if I had a famous customer working on their own car! LOL

Actually, tho, I agree. I never gushed or hounded them, just treated them the same (ok, maybe a little better, lol) than regular customers, and they seemed to appreciate that. Chelios loved to give away signed head shots. haha

Jay


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> Chelios loved to give away signed head shots. haha
> 
> Jay


Shocker. LOL.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> I meant I helped one of the other installers on the install. My boss would have had a coronary if I had a famous customer working on their own car! LOL
> 
> Actually, tho, I agree.* I never gushed or hounded them, just treated them the same (ok, maybe a little better, lol) than regular customers, and they seemed to appreciate that.* Chelios loved to give away signed head shots. haha
> 
> Jay


Funny situation, Li'l Kim gave me much props for treating her with the same respect as others. She also concealed her identity upon entering the store.


----------

